# Vote in the AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com

> *What new vehicle should be Car of the Year? The decision is up to you!*
> 
> The _AutoGuide.com_ Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards are back and we’re once again giving you the opportunity to vote on what the best car of 2015 should be.
> 
> In addition to the overall Car of the Year award, there are six other categories where you can vote for your favorite including Truck of the Year, Sports Car of the Year, Green Car of the Year, Utility Vehicle of the Year, Luxury Car of the Year and Luxury Utility Vehicle of the Year.
> 
> Voting will run until November 9th and once we tabulate all the results, the winners will be announced November 20th. Then we’ll be presenting each of the automakers with a legit award that they’ll proudly display.
> 
> Oh, and for voting, you’ll be entered to win a set of BF Goodrich tires!
> 
> Your vote counts, so vote today right here. http://www.autoguide.com/2015-readers-choice-car-of-the-year.html


----------



## SpliffSmoker

hi


----------

